# Stuff and Things > Sports >  I'm a sports fan: But

## donttread

Are we as a nation a tad, just a touch, maybe a little over obsessed with sports in general and football in particular?
Sanders just signed to Coach the Colorado University football team for just shy of 6.0 million dollars a year, of course his QB son comes with the deal but that must just be a coincidence, right?
Most of these kids should be playing for school pride and to impress a cheerleader. Instead a few are auditioning for a job that pays millions and some even now make big money., through the wonders of advertisement.  Six million a year to coach young men we typically refer to as kids from age 18-23 at an institution of higher learning. No doubt more than multiple professors combined. 

We have more sports talk TV than sports TV. Including an entire cable network devoted just to the NFL.
High school games are sometimes on TV. That's 15-18 year old kids! TV.
Parents lose their shit at little league games! 
Gambling is advertised by sports entities.

Two questions
Have we gone absolutely batshit crazy over sports for sports sake? 
How much has sports marketing, not unlike political hype/marketing, fed into our batshit craziness?

----------

BooBoo (12-07-2022),Chester Arthur (12-07-2022),Conservative Libertarian (12-07-2022)

----------


## TLSG

Spectator sports are generally for people with low intellect.

If America wasn't a nation of total boobs, you wouldn't be seeing such sports overkill.

----------


## Taxcutter

In general spectator sports are in decline.   NAA footbal lis bucking the trend, but how long before the transfer portal erodes that support?

----------

BooBoo (12-07-2022),Conservative Libertarian (12-07-2022),donttread (12-07-2022)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

That cost will be covered by an increase in tuition and other miscellaneous fees.

----------

BooBoo (12-07-2022),donttread (12-07-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Just like Drinking, a Way to Escape...

----------

donttread (12-09-2022),WarriorRob (12-07-2022)

----------


## donttread

> Spectator sports are generally for people with low intellect.
> 
> If America wasn't a nation of total boobs, you wouldn't be seeing such sports overkill.




I think it's more a matter of tribalism and how it sells than intellect. In fact, it appears that politics has adopted the sports fan mentality.

----------

BooBoo (12-07-2022)

----------


## donttread

> That cost will be covered by an increase in tuition and other miscellaneous fees.


Right because college don't effectively use their money to the good of their customers. The new money usually goes into admin

----------

BooBoo (12-07-2022),Conservative Libertarian (12-07-2022)

----------


## donttread

> In general spectator sports are in decline.   NAA footbal lis bucking the trend, but how long before the transfer portal erodes that support?


IMO, football and basketball need semi-pro leagues and let the largely publicly funded colleges do what they are supposed to do, educate. They could still have teams like they do now with baseball and hockey

----------

BooBoo (12-07-2022),Conservative Libertarian (12-07-2022)

----------

